# Subclipse



## Sanix (10. Okt 2007)

Weiss jemand, wie ich Subclipse so konfigurieren kann, damit die Files nicht gemerged sondern überschrieben werden? Weil die Merge - Funktion is fürn Arsch und versaut den Source Code.


----------



## Wildcard (10. Okt 2007)

Subclipse ist sowieso relativ bescheiden. Versuch mal subversive. Dort dann wie bei cvs mark as merged und commit.


----------



## Sanix (21. Okt 2007)

hmm das Plugin macht irgendwie gar nichts unter Eclipse 3.3. Ich kann kein SVN Repository hinzufügen und nichts mehr. Vielleicht wurde auch Subclipse nicht schön deinstalliert.
Am besten ich weiche auf ein Standalone aus, kann ja nicht sein, dass das so mühsam ist.


----------



## Wildcard (21. Okt 2007)

Sanix hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Am besten ich weiche auf ein Standalone aus, kann ja nicht sein, dass das so mühsam ist.


Ist es eigentlich auch nicht.


----------



## Sanix (22. Okt 2007)

Bei mir ist nun das ganze Kontextmenü unter Team leer. Ich habe noch 2 SVN Views, bei denen ich nichts machen kann und auch nichts hinzufügen. Also ists irgendwie schon nicht so ganz einfach?


----------



## Wildcard (22. Okt 2007)

In der Error log, der PlugIn Regestry view und/oder help -> manage configuration solltest du ablesen können was beim Installieren schief gelaufen ist. Generell empfehle ich den update-manager zu verwenden.


----------

